# BJ Armstrong makes it Official



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/armstrong_050511.html






> Chicago Bulls Special Assistant to the Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations, B. J. Armstrong, has decided to pursue other opportunities and will step down from his front office duties with the Bulls.
> 
> “B. J. has meant a great deal to the Chicago Bulls, both on and off the court,” said Chicago Bulls Executive Vice President John Paxson. “All of us in the organization wish him the best of luck in his future endeavors. He will always be a Bull.”
> 
> ...





best wishes BJ for a successful future!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Let's hope he wasn't the man behind the curtain.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Let's hope he wasn't the man behind the curtain.


How possible do you really think that is? I mean, if he was that good an evaluator, why wouldn't he have been promoted after JK's departure. He would have been a logical choice. I can't imagine it's just b/c they thought Pax would be a better figurehead for the organization.

I do wonder though how strong BJ's role has been. It's been sort of nebulous.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I've always liked BJ- I wish he wouldnt leave but oh well, I think we'll get through it


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> How possible do you really think that is? <B>I mean, if he was that good an evaluator, why wouldn't he have been promoted after JK's departure.</B> He would have been a logical choice. I can't imagine it's just b/c they thought Pax would be a better figurehead for the organization.
> 
> I do wonder though how strong BJ's role has been. It's been sort of nebulous.


There's the big question.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Good news.

Now that Jamal, Jalen and BJ are finally gone we can safely say that all the cancer has been removed.

:clown:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Now the real test will happen, what will John Paxson do without BJ. We all know how good BJ is at evaluating talent.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

sloth said:


> Now the real test will happen, what will John Paxson do without BJ. We all know how good BJ is at evaluating talent.


One of the best talent evaluators in the business, to be exact...


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey, I respect BJ Armstrong, so don't take this the wrong way. But what is with all the "man behind the curtain" and "lets see what happens without our best talent evaluator" stuff?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but BJ was evaluating talent when the Bulls drafted Crawford and Fizer and signed Mercer and E-Rob to big contracts. He was evaluating talent when the Bulls took Hassel over Arenas and numerous other second round picks that didn't do a damn thing. Of course, that was under Krause. And I realize that no one is perfect, so this isn't intended to criticize BJ.

Under Paxson, the Bulls drafts have been excellent in the first round (complete 100% excellence) and more solid in the 2nd (Duhon). 

So what is the indication that BJ was responsible for this and not Paxson himself? Or is this just rampant speculation over who was influencing those picks? 

Because, to tell you the truth, during the Krause days I used to hear about BJ all the time. During the Paxson days, I forgot he existed - and now he's leaving. So, if anything, I'm thinking his influence has diminished since Krause left. 

Good luck to him, but I'm not concerned in the least that the "Great and Powerful Paxson" is a smoke-and-mirrors creation of BJ Armstrong.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Hey, I respect BJ Armstrong, so don't take this the wrong way. But what is with all the "man behind the curtain" and "lets see what happens without our best talent evaluator" stuff?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but BJ was evaluating talent when the Bulls drafted Crawford and Fizer and signed Mercer and E-Rob to big contracts. He was evaluating talent when the Bulls took Hassel over Arenas...



Stop right there......















We did WHAT??????????????


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Let's hope he wasn't the man behind the curtain.


Why would this suddenly concern you? You're already on record as stating that you think many of the most recent GM moves were terrible and are the owner of the "Fire Paxson" club.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Following up with my lack of concern, I found this little snippit which *could* (not "does") suggest the diminished influence of BJ in the Paxson era:



> Pietrus isn't a project. He already plays NBA-caliber defense and can score. Of course, it doesn't matter what I think. The real question is whether the Bulls have seen him enough. GM John Paxson hasn't. *Assistant GM B. J. Armstrong has and he's sold.*


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/mockdrafts_030624.html

My point is that what paltry evidence we do have suggests that Paxson is calling the shots - not Armstrong.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> Why would this suddenly concern you? You're already on record as stating that you think many of the most recent GM moves were terrible and are the owner of the "Fire Paxson" club.


I've been on record since the draft that Paxson's picks were outstanding.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Following up with my lack of concern, I found this little snippit which *could* (not "does") suggest the diminished influence of BJ in the Paxson era:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that Armstrong has a great eye for talent, too.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> And that Armstrong has a great eye for talent, too.


Perhaps he does. But that doesn't make him the "man behind the curtain" in the Paxson regime, as I suspect you would agree. 

I just don't understand the concern. The well wishes? That, I understand.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What about BJ's picks of Curry, Brand, and Artest. BJ was the one guy that wanted to keep Brand in favor of Chandler.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

sloth said:


> What about BJ's picks of Curry, Brand, and Artest. BJ was the one guy that wanted to keep Brand in favor of Chandler.


I didn't say he was bad. I said his loss doesn't concern me. If BJ was actually responsible for those picks instead of Krause, which I doubt, then he did a good job with those.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not sure how much Armstrong actually did, but he seems like he has a good head on his shoulders and knows his stuff. So I imagine he has done more than his part with this franchise. Good luck to him moving on, he deserves a bigger role within a franchise. Hope he does well with his moves in the future.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Crawford with the 7th (trade) in that draft was a good pick.

Trenton Hassell was a nice pick in the 2nd round. Anytime you get a starting caliber NBA player in the 2nd round you've done a good job. Not getting a starting caliber player with say... the 3rd pick in the draft... now that's something you can legitimately criticize.

Everyone missed the boat on Arenas.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Good news.
> 
> Now that Jamal, Jalen and BJ are finally gone we can safely say that all the cancer has been removed.
> 
> :clown:


 500 u-cash to whomever can paste kh's head on this guy's body in a somewhat convincing manner:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> 500 u-cash to whomever can paste kh's head on this guy's body in a somewhat convincing manner:



thats a job for mr. t

and may be he'll add miz has a nurse too. lol


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

There are things I have been told about BJ in confidence that I wish I could share. Unfortunately I can't. Suffice it to say he has been very instrumental on player evaluation and has often been the voice of reason when this club has made mistakes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> thats a job for mr. t
> 
> and may be he'll add miz has a nurse too. lol



oh you nutty kids!

and where is mr. T these days? haven't seen him since before the end of the regular season. T if you are out there lurking please let us know you're ok. missed you during the playoffs. 

and to sweet - wouldn't it really be PAX performing the procedure? clamp.
suction. 100cc's of jib infused....STAT!

:smilewink


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Crawford with the 7th (trade) in that draft was a good pick.
> 
> Trenton Hassell was a nice pick in the 2nd round. Anytime you get a starting caliber NBA player in the 2nd round you've done a good job. Not getting a starting caliber player with say... the 3rd pick in the draft... now that's something you can legitimately criticize.
> 
> Everyone missed the boat on Arenas.



It's too bad that was such a crappy draft the year we had two top 7 picks.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> It's too bad that was such a crappy draft the year we had two top 7 picks.


True. Crawford has turned into a legit NBA player... but the Fizer pick, in hindsight, was a total, complete bust.

There were plenty of now serviceable NBA players to choose from when Krause picked Fizer.

http://www.nbadraft.net/2000.htm


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Armstrong’s departure from Bulls front office now official 


> The news release was distributed Wednesday, but Armstrong’s association with the Bulls’ front office essentially ended in March, according to team sources, when he and general manager John Paxson agreed that things weren’t working out.
> 
> 
> The Daily Herald reported last week that Armstrong had disappeared from the Berto Center and his future with the team was in doubt.
> ...


McGraw reports with a little more detail, and reinforces my view that BJ probably had the chance to keep moving up, but didn't make the most of it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Armstrong's move reportedly not tied to Cleveland.

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/111589061735221.xml&coll=2



> It was rumored Armstrong was a candidate for GM with the Cavaliers, but Armstrong's resignation has nothing to do with a possible future with the Cavs, according to a source close to Armstrong. Armstrong worked in the Bulls' front office for five years. He played seven seasons with the Bulls, which included three NBA titles from 1991-93.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Armstrong was passed up for another promotion when Gar Forman was named director of player personnel in 2004.


What does the director of player personnel do?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> There are things I have been told about BJ in confidence that I wish I could share. Unfortunately I can't. Suffice it to say he has been very instrumental on player evaluation and has often been the voice of reason when this club has made mistakes.


Such as BJ's dissaproval for the Brand trade etc. What type of confidentials are we talking about?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

sloth said:


> Such as BJ's dissaproval for the Brand trade etc. What type of confidentials are we talking about?



If I told then it wouldn't be confidential! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> If I told then it wouldn't be confidential! :biggrin: :angel:


Wow, Ace, I had no idea we had a man on the inside! It's too bad you can't share any of your "confidential" information with us. I'd really love to know more about it. Shucks.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Wow, Ace, I had no idea we had a man on the inside! It's too bad you can't share any of your "confidential" information with us. I'd really love to know more about it. Shucks.


Hey, I am not the "man on the inside" just someone who the "man on the inside" trusted with some information. I am, however, trustworthy so I can't say what has been told to Me.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> There are things I have been told about BJ in confidence that I wish I could share. Unfortunately I can't. Suffice it to say he has been very instrumental on player evaluation and has often been the voice of reason when this club has made mistakes.


Unfortunately that requires a subjective judgement of what constitutes a "mistake".


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Kneepad said:


> Unfortunately that requires a subjective judgement of what constitutes a "mistake".


true...some folks probably still think that the Rose trade was a good deal.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> I can't say what has been told to Me.


Oh, of course you can't. Absolutely.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> Hey, I am not the "man on the inside" just someone who the "man on the inside" trusted with some information. I am, however, trustworthy so I can't say what has been told to Me.




then why do you even bother? 


:whaasup:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> then why do you even bother?
> 
> 
> :whaasup:


Bother to what? Say that BJ was an important part of the orginization? Gee...nevermind. I guess I assumed that being a Bulls fan for so long and posting and moderating on these boards for so long would have earned me a modicum of respect. But obviously everything I have had to say about the matter has come into question. I guess your right, I shouldn't bother. Heck, maybe I shouldn't bother posting anymore period since everything I say is called into question. Somebody on the inside tells you something and you try to respect that confidence while still sharing some information and you get treated like a liar and an idiot. Certainly makes me wonder what the point is.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> Bother to what? Say that BJ was an important part of the orginization? Gee...nevermind. I guess I assumed that being a Bulls fan for so long and posting and moderating on these boards for so long would have earned me a modicum of respect. But obviously everything I have had to say about the matter has come into question. I guess your right, I shouldn't bother. Heck, maybe I shouldn't bother posting anymore period since everything I say is called into question. Somebody on the inside tells you something and you try to respect that confidence while still sharing some information and you get treated like a liar and an idiot. Certainly makes me wonder what the point is.


methinks the lady doth protest too much. when you *brag* that you have INSIDER information what do you expect? you know full well that by posting that kind of teasing thing that people are going to be curious! so when i say "why bother" it's kind of a helpful hint. geeez. 

you obviously respect BJ Armstrong and the job he has done. sorry if others don't quite see it like you do. i see a guy who was passed over for major promotion TWICE.

i never called you a liar or an idiot, no matter how tempted i may have been, stud. i'm just saying that if info is sooooo confidential, then why the **** did you even bring it up in the first place if you know you can't and won't spill the beans. did i ask you to say what it was? no, i didn't. 

so like i said. why bother?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> methinks the lady doth protest to much. when you *brag* that you have INSIDER information what do you expect? you know full well that by posting that kind of teasing thing that people are going to be curious! so when i say "why bother" it's kind of a helpful hint. geeez.
> 
> you obviously respect BJ Armstrong and the job he has done. sorry if others don't quite see it like you do.
> 
> ...


your right....nevermind...I should never say anything about anything. I wasn't "bragging" I was simply saying that he was more important than people realize and no...I can't tell you why...oh well.

Honestly people are so damn sensitive around here I even wonder why I post here anymore. Maybe I need a break or something.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> your right....nevermind...I should never say anything about anything. I wasn't "bragging" I was simply saying that he was more important than people realize and no...I can't tell you why...oh well.
> 
> Honestly people are so damn sensitive around here I even wonder why I post here anymore. Maybe I need a break or something.


You apparently do need a break, bud, because you seem awfully defensive for someone who really does have some "confidential information" from "someone on the inside."

Personally, if I really did have an inside who gave me confidential information, I wouldn't feel comfortable bringing up that fact on a public message board, because it would seem like I was either a) bragging about it, b) lying about it, or c) teasing people with the thought of getting inside information while I knew full-well that I couldn't give any of it out. Of course, that's just me. Oh well.

Enjoy your break!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> You apparently do need a break, bud, because you seem awfully defensive for someone who really does have some "confidential information" from "someone on the inside."
> 
> Personally, if I really did have an inside who gave me confidential information, I wouldn't feel comfortable bringing up that fact on a public message board, because it would seem like I was either a) bragging about it, b) lying about it, or c) teasing people with the thought of getting inside information while I knew full-well that I couldn't give any of it out. Of course, that's just me. Oh well.
> 
> Enjoy your break!


Yeah...well..when you post and say "BJ Armstrong was an important part of this orginization" and people reply telling you how unimportant BJ was and how wrong you are...and you know better because of said privledged information it is tough to not say anything at all about it. But, your right, it doesn't matter...from now on if I do know something to be a fact I will keep it to myself and only post my opinions and idle speculation. But I do think I am gonna take that break and I am gonna enjoy it. It's getting to the point around here where anything that is said is questioned and put under a microscope and it's getting a bit ridiculous. Maybe thats what we are growing into here...

anyway, peace, love and chicken grease.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I just passed it off as message board posing. 

Someone on the inside told me something about Curry the other day too.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Yeah...well..when you post and say "BJ Armstrong was an important part of this orginization" and people reply telling you how unimportant BJ was and how wrong you are...and you know better because of said privledged information it is tough to not say anything at all about it. But, your right, it doesn't matter...from now on if I do know something to be a fact I will keep it to myself and only post my opinions and idle speculation. But I do think I am gonna take that break and I am gonna enjoy it. It's getting to the point around here where anything that is said is questioned and put under a microscope and it's getting a bit ridiculous. Maybe thats what we are growing into here...
> 
> anyway, peace, love and chicken grease.


From experience here, things are usually only "put under a microscope" and questioned to a "ridiculous" level when it's posted by someone that people lack respect for. If someone's proved over time that they can be trusted, believed and respected, people won't question what they say because it will seem genuine and true. At least that's the way I've seen it in the few years of coming here.

Anyway, it doesn't really matter to me either way in this case. Peace!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> From experience here, things are usually only "put under a microscope" and questioned to a "ridiculous" level when it's posted by someone that people lack respect for. If someone's proved over time that they can be trusted, believed and respected, people won't question what they say because it will seem genuine and true. At least that's the way I've seen it in the few years of coming here.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't really matter to me either way in this case. Peace!



Yeah, I guess it was foolish for me to think that after about 5 years of posting here, ESPN, RealGM, Worldcrossing...and writing a column about the Bulls that anyone should respect what I have to say...silly me.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

all of you honestly need to calm down and stop acting so defensive and stop taking litte shots at ace... please, who the hell cares... for someone that has been out of the loop on bbb.net for a little bit to come back and read this garbage is pretty funny... take a step back and look what your fighting about...


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Yeah, I guess it was foolish for me to think that after about 5 years of posting here, ESPN, RealGM, Worldcrossing...and writing a column about the Bulls that anyone should respect what I have to say...silly me.


It's comments like that that make you sound like you're almost begging to be respected. "Oh, let me just throw out how much I've accomplished, blah blah blah." It's like you're trying way too hard. That's the feeling I get and I think that makes you lose some credibility from some people. Respect usually comes naturally, without someone having to try to earn it by reminding others of their "resume." People either respect you for how you are and what you say or, well, they don't. Most people here are pretty fair and pretty bright and probably pretty good at smelling a poser.

Again, maybe it's just me, though, and everyone else here thinks I'm wrong. Although I'd like to think that, after posting for the last few years, writing some editorials on the Bulls and the NBA and doing some broadcast work on the radio, people should respect what I have to say.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> all of you honestly need to calm down and stop acting so defensive and stop taking litte shots at ace... please, who the hell cares... for someone that has been out of the loop on bbb.net for a little bit to come back and read this garbage is pretty funny... take a step back and look what your fighting about...


 :laugh: 

It's alright, Hawk, we're not fighting and Ace can defend himself. We're all adults. Just a difference in opinions, I guess. It's cool. 

This place is the best message board I go to and most of the people are great, especially the Bulls board. Welcome back and start posting some more!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> It's comments like that that make you sound like you're almost begging to be respected. "Oh, let me just throw out how much I've accomplished, blah blah blah." It's like you're trying way too hard. That's the feeling I get and I think that makes you lose some credibility from some people. Respect usually comes naturally, without someone having to try to earn it by reminding others of their "resume." People either respect you for how you are and what you say or, well, they don't. Most people here are pretty fair and pretty bright and probably pretty good at smelling a poser.
> 
> Again, maybe it's just me, though, and everyone else here thinks I'm wrong. Although I'd like to think that, after posting for the last few years, writing some editorials on the Bulls and the NBA and doing some broadcast work on the radio, people should respect what I have to say.


wow, I never thought of you as a jerk before now PC. Thanks for clarifying things for me. Honestly, I don't really CARE who respects me and who doesn't, it just seems like after all this time here and being so involved people wouldn't say things like you just said. But thats cool, everyone is entitled to their opinion. It's nice to know who your friends are.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> wow, I never thought of you as a jerk before now PC. Thanks for clarifying things for me. Honestly, I don't really CARE who respects me and who doesn't, it just seems like after all this time here and being so involved people wouldn't say things like you just said. But thats cool, everyone is entitled to their opinion. It's nice to know who your friends are.


 :laugh: 

I think you _do_ care, actually, but it's ok. As long as we're straight then, I guess! Glad to be on the same page.

Sorry about this little interruption in service. Everyone can now return to their regularly scheduled programming. Carry on!


----------

